# Bike Rack, Renault Kangoo



## buzzy bee (14 Jul 2009)

Hi

I wouldn't mind a bike rack to fit a renault kangoo, doesn't matter what type as long as it will fit a kangoo. Oh I have no tow bar, so not one of those!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## l4dva (14 Jul 2009)

If you have roof bars i got a rack that will go on them


----------



## buzzy bee (14 Jul 2009)

Hi

Sorry no roof bars on my car, should have stated it that.

Cheers anyway

Dave


----------



## Bigtwin (14 Jul 2009)

Shouldn't you be getting a bike pouch?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jul 2009)

which back door has your kangoo got, 'normal' hatchback or the vertical split door?


----------



## buzzy bee (16 Jul 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> Shouldn't you be getting a bike pouch?




Whats this?


----------



## buzzy bee (16 Jul 2009)

GrumpyGreg said:


> which back door has your kangoo got, 'normal' hatchback or the vertical split door?




Just the normall up and over type, that you can lift up and sit under when it rains! hehe


----------



## buzzy bee (16 Jul 2009)

buzzy bee said:


> Whats this?



Just cottoned on, sorry! :-)


----------

